
Useful tool for finding company culture - techtor
https://cultureswarm.com
======
retrocryptid
hmm... doesn't seem to do anything. but then again, i'm on an android phone.

~~~
tastroder
Managed to click through on desktop but I'm not sure what it's supposed to be,
a questionnaire of some sort lead me to the name of one company culture with a
link to a paper as explanation. The rest is a list of affiliate(?) links to a
few books.

------
chrisbennet
I guess it's an ad?

